# Possibly damaged?



## infrared (May 31, 2005)

Hey,

Is it possible that i've damaged my graphics card, because it's now finding 'a lot' of artifacts at what used to be a stable clock unless it's getting hotter that previously   

I crashed it a few times playing DFX at 800x600, poor little graphics card can barely handle it when clocked to the max.

LOL, the crazy things we do for performance!!


----------



## djbbenn (May 31, 2005)

Do you get aritfacts at stock speeds? The thing is with laptops is that they get really hot and don't work to well. My dads laptop is the same, you play a game, it gets really hot and crashes. Try it at stock speeds and see how your doing. Its probably heat thats doing it though.

-Dan


----------



## infrared (May 31, 2005)

yep, that was running at 294/265.5

I checked for artefacts at stock speeds (240/240) and it was fine thankfully.

At stock speed, the game won't even run!!    Before when i used this configuration, i raised my laptop and put a large fan beside it, blowing cool air underneath, but i'd forgot to do that today   

So yeah, i think you're probably right, it was the heat doing it.

Of the subject, does the number of pipelines reduce how much the card can be oc'd by? This one's only got 4, and i can max it with 58.2/27.5 increase, whereas i've seen some of the newer cards overclocked by hundreds. Just wandering if the number pipelines are what's restricting it.


----------



## djbbenn (May 31, 2005)

No the pipes don't effect your overclock. Just performance. Probably the most restricting part is the heat it produces, and maybe a bit of its age. I don't consider a laptop a "gaming machine" unless you got one of those really highend alienware with the mobility x800. But I still don't consider them the ideal thing for gaming.

-Dan


----------



## infrared (May 31, 2005)

LOL, i'm with you with that, allienware laptops are sweet!!!

The full spec on this thing is:

-Intel 'Celeron'    2.8ghz, which generates a lot of heat, and drains battery withing 2 hours
-Graphics you know about
-256x2 400mhz (restricted to 133mhz by motherboard)
 

Just out of curiosity, what's your computer/laptop clocked to?

~Simon


----------



## djbbenn (May 31, 2005)

Ya they are sweet, but for the same price you could have a even sweeter desktop that will run circles around one of them. 

Oh you have a celeron...no wonder you can't play games...poor you.  

-Dan


----------



## infrared (May 31, 2005)

LMAO, yeah,   

not bad for $450 though. The woman i got it of had it for a month, never used it, so sold it to me!   

~Simon


----------



## djbbenn (May 31, 2005)

Hmm can't complain about that...you got to save for a nice desktop if you really want to play games...well the way they should be.  

-Dan


----------



## infrared (May 31, 2005)

That's why i'm not really to worried about frying it, as long as i get the performance out of it while i have it.

Got quite a bit saved up, i'm gonna build a nice desktop   

I'm going to bed now m8, nice talkin to ya   

~Simon


----------



## djbbenn (May 31, 2005)

Same...l8

-Dan


----------

